# Desert Practice Restrictions?



## AZBullfrog (Jul 10, 2008)

What are rules and or guidelines to target practice in the desert area in Arizona. I'm going to Sedona for four days and would like to go shooting while I am there. I googled for a range and came up empty handed.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

1. All guns are always loaded.
2. Never let the muzzle cover anything you aren't willing to destroy.
3. Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on target.
4. Be sure of your target.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

AZBullfrog said:


> What are rules and or guidelines to target practice in the desert area in Arizona. I'm going to Sedona for four days and would like to go shooting while I am there. I googled for a range and came up empty handed.


Sedona is not normaly refered to as Desert.
National Forest land is wide open.
State trust land may not allow Target Practice, It will be posted if restrictions apply.
Private land may vary. Look for postings.

Find a good high hill as back stop reasonably clear of hard rock that would cause ricochet's.
Check the area for campers.
Do not shoot towards a road.
Stay 1/4 mile minimum from any structures.
Apply all normal safety precautions including no mind altering beverages or substances.

Now enjoy the great outdoors.

:mrgreen:


----------



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

And please don't leave anything behind.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

If you do happen upon a desert, do not shoot a cactus. That is illegal in Arizona. 

Sedona is so crowded now that I doubt you will find any private spot to shoot weapons without causing yourself problems. There are no target shooting ranges in the area. Perhaps if you go far enough west, past the airport you might find some woods not habited. Be cautious. Perhaps you should call a ranger station for advice.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

It might look like it, but deserts are incredibly fragile. There are spots of bare land in the Colorado Desert in California that were cleared 100 years ago that are still practically bare. Please don't shoot plants or animals -- there aren't many of them (compared to wetter lands) and they take a LONG time to come back. 

Sorry for the conservation plug, but if you haven't spent a lot of time in the desert it's easy to think it's a barren wasteland. Well, actually some deserts are, but the Sonoran Desert (of which much of Arizona is a part) is beautiful and interesting.

Have fun.


----------

